# Is this normal?!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley the elastadog!!


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Millie does that all the time!! You dont realise how long they are until they really stretch out


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep... Tilly fav position. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, Stela does it all the time


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Fabulous photo....he looks so comfy


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great photo!! Scarlett gives herself a big stretch every morning. I love watching her stretch all out and sticking her little tail in the air lol


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Normal - Yes.

...though more often than not - they are the other way up !

Stephen x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

that is Samis favorite position, he hardly ever lays on his back like all the cute pictures I see posted! Probably thinks he is gonna miss something!!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> ...though more often than not - they are the other way up !


A bit like this then...


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Normal - Yes.
> 
> ...though more often than not - they are the other way up !
> 
> Stephen x


Yep Poppy oes that a lot, even sleeps the same way sometimes 



Awena said:


> frog-dog position generally means good-excellent hips....the longer he does this for the better... Xxx


Excellent position for the hips. I use it when I'm doing my Stretches, and you can guarrentee more often than not Poppy will come in and flop down next to me in the same position.

This is the same dog which if I go into a play bow position will copy me


Simon and Poppy


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep,this seems to be the favoured position.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We just found it so funny because he is usually on his back (legs wide open flashing to all), it was the first time he had completely stretched out on his front and he stayed like it quite a while.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes Lolly lies on her tummy at full stretch all the time! And often with just her toes in her bed too!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Causes quite a problem buying a bed! Hattie curled up is what I would call a medium dog, Hattie stretched out would make a very useful draft excluder! She prefers my bed and sofa for the time being, if she gets a housemate things may have to change!(Some hope)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup Millie loves that position,although her legs are no long stretched like a frog, they are tucked the other way round.

She sleeps on the landing, so I have to warn people not to assume she's tucked up in her bed, but sleeping across the whole floor. I had my parents stay over last weekend and my dad is not good on his legs now, so I decided it would be safer to let her sleep in our bedroom rather than get trodden on


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab cockapoo pics on this thread .. yep all normal ... and ever so cute too


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep, Charlie lves to lie like that over the arms of the settee


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Just as evidence - Charle's perch with a friend of ours....


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Hahaha looks perfectly normal to me, typical whacky cockapoo behaviour! Like ssleeping upside down. Mine lay stretched out like that and sometimes stand with front legs on floor and back legs stretched out like that on settee and the they walk forward dragging legs off! 
What a great pic and suuch a sweet little cockapoo!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Salfordnurse said:


> Yep Poppy oes that a lot, even sleeps the same way sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Britain's Got Talent' next year, Simon


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Britain's Got Talent' next year, Simon



Maybe!!!, I'll get Poppy a tutu and we could dance a Paw de Deux together as well!!!



Simon and Poppy


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Similar*

This is Pushca's default position but she will do the stretch before bedtime


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Perfectly normal. Cara loves to stretch out. Buying a round dog bed for her to cuddle into was a pointless purchase xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

This was Lolly when she was about 9 weeks old and she still sometimes sleeps like that now. I'll have to try to get an up to date photo of her doing it. She is more likely to curl up in her bed now but does the full stretch in the middle of the living room floor or on the sofa (which takes up the whole sofa!!!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah what a lovely thread, fab photos everyone! Obi has never really slept on his bed that much as prefers the fireplace hearth and more recently the sofa!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah what a lovely thread, fab photos everyone! Obi has never really slept on his bed that much as prefers the fireplace hearth and more recently the sofa!


Cara's didn't use her bed either, she prefers rugs, sofa and our bed xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

another of Dudleys sleeping habits is to curl up on or in anything, he climbs on top of bags, baby car seats and the best one is when he squeezes himself into plastic food trays that have been left on the floor after he's had a good chew!


----------

